# CT Pigeons In Need Of Homes



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi all,

There are some rescued and rehabbed banded and feral pigeons available for adoption in Old Greenwich CT. If you are able to provide a home for any of these birds, please contact Meredith at [email protected].

Terry


----------

